# HTC Desire Passwortsperre deaktivieren?



## Roman84 (3. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

meine Mutter hat in ihrem HTC Desire hd eine Passwortsperre eingerichtet. Also wenn man das Handy einschaltet, muss man die PIN eingeben und dann eben dieses Passwort. Wisst ihr wie man dieses wieder deaktivieren kann? Unter Einstellungeb und Sicherheit, finde ich nix zum deaktivieren. 

Gruß

Roman84


----------



## target2804 (3. März 2013)

Roman84 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> meine Mutter hat in ihrem HTC Desire hd eine Passwortsperre eingerichtet. Also wenn man das Handy einschaltet, muss man die PIN eingeben und dann eben dieses Passwort. Wisst ihr wie man dieses wieder deaktivieren kann? Unter Einstellungeb und Sicherheit, finde ich nix zum deaktivieren.
> 
> ...



Wie wäre es mit der Bedienungsanleitung ?


----------



## Roman84 (3. März 2013)

Ich habe keine. Naja, dann suche ich mal eine im Netz.


----------



## TempestX1 (3. März 2013)

Einstellungen > Sicherheit > Displaysperre.
Danach Displaysperre auswählen/ausschalten/keine. Je nachdem wie es angezeigt wird.

Bei Cyanogenmod 7.x ist es unter Einstellungen > Standort und Sicherheit > Display-Sperre einrichten > Keine


----------



## Roman84 (3. März 2013)

Diese Displaysperre ist das nicht. 
Das ist ein Passwort, welches man einmalig beim einschalten nach der PIN eingeben muss.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (3. März 2013)

Roman84 schrieb:


> Diese Displaysperre ist das nicht.
> Das ist ein Passwort, welches man einmalig beim einschalten nach der PIN eingeben muss.


 
Das ist doch die Displaysperre?


----------



## Festplatte (3. März 2013)

Einstellungen > Sperrbildschirm > Sperrbildschirm > Keine


----------



## Roman84 (3. März 2013)

Es gibt einmal die Displaysperre die man drinnen hat sobald man die Tastensperre rein macht. Es gibt aber noch eine Sperre, die man nur einmal eingeben muss, wenn man das Handy ganz aus hatte. Die Sperre findet man unter: Einstellungen > Sicherheit > Anmeldeinformationsspeicher und dort Passwort festlegen. Da kann man leider nur ein Passwort setzen, dies aber nicht raus nehmen.


----------

